# Would discussing the recent journalists that were freed from N. Korea be too heated?



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Before I post any thoughts on this I thought I would get the Admins take on whether to even start this thread or not.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't have a problem with it as long as it doesn't go towards a racist thing or get brought down to personal attacks/nit picks. I would love to see everyones views on this, and I think we all can be grown ups about it. If not, then it will be closed.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank You Shana. 

While I am glad they are free and home I agree with the expert I heard on the radio from Washington DC who has something to do with security in this country, I can't remember his title and I wish I would have written it down though as he sounded like a very experienced person on this topic. He said our new Presidential administration has just shown how weak they are when they bend to the wills of kidnappers as this country just did. He said we will most likely see this kind of thing happen again in other parts of the world as it is easy to kidnap Americans and get something out of it. Not trying to start any heated debate over this but I think he has some very good and very valid points!
You do not negotiate with kidnappers or terrorists.
North Korea is dangerous to say the least as is Iran. He said North Korea has sold nuclear technologies to Burma recently as well. It's only a matter of time until Tom Clancy's, "Sum Of All Fears" becomes a reality IMHO.
Have you seen that movie? If not I highly recommend it as it is fantastic.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I agree with you on this one. It is unfortunate that our citizens were kidnapped/inprissoned, but i don't think that we as a nation need to jump for every single person who is captured by an enemy, and these people were sentenced to 5 years of labor, not death. I think we need to step up to the plate for our men in uniform, but not for every tom dick and harry. I think sending Bill over there has even further damaged our reputation since our LEADER didn't have the time to show up for the negotiation.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

What happened to the US does NOT negotiate with terrorists?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

welll......... in all honesty i think calling them terrorists is jumping the gun some. Just because they aren't allies, but rather potential enemies doesn't classify them as terrorist. Neither dogs Iraq or Iran as a _whole_ country. These people were taken from the N. Korean government. If they were taken by terrorists we probably wouldn't have ever gotten them back in one peice.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I agree with you on this one. It is unfortunate that our citizens were kidnapped/inprissoned, but i don't think that we as a nation need to jump for every single person who is captured by an enemy, and these people were sentenced to 5 years of labor, not death. I think we need to step up to the plate for our men in uniform, but not for every tom dick and harry. I think sending Bill over there has even further damaged our reputation since our LEADER didn't have the time to show up for the negotiation.


Thanks IBC.

They sent Bill because old 'Slick Willy' could sell a refrigerator to an Eskimo. :rofl:

The expert I heard on the radio was not saying what the liberal radio station announcers were hoping to hear and so they started questioning him and said, "Well, sanctions against North Korea have not worked so what should we do?" 
He responded that we are just not doing the right kind of sanctions is why. The announcer said, "And what is the right kind of sanctions?" The expert replied that a few years back North Korea pulled some crap as well although there were no Americans being held against their will, and the Bush administration froze North Korea's assets to which he said, "Then the North Koreans squealed like a stuck hog!" He said to do that again and then tighten the screws a little more and the North Koreans would learn that they cannot get away with their childish games. I agree! I liked this guy as he knew what to do!:thumbsup:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> welll......... in all honesty i think calling them terrorists is jumping the gun some. Just because they aren't allies, but rather potential enemies doesn't classify them as terrorist. Neither dogs Iraq or Iran as a _whole_ country. These people were taken from the N. Korean government. If they were taken by terrorists we probably wouldn't have ever gotten them back in one peice.


I agree but I think 'Floor Candy' was probably implying that kidnappers should fall under the same rules.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> I agree but I think 'Floor Candy' was probably implying that kidnappers should fall under the same rules.


Yeah I just feel like it's the action, not the credentials that make someone a terrorist. I guess everyone's customs are different, and I'm sure there are plenty of governments out there who think the US is full of terrorists.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Thanks IBC.
> 
> They sent Bill because old 'Slick Willy' could sell a refrigerator to an Eskimo. :rofl:
> 
> ...


LMFAO you're right on that one.... man I don't know where my mind was when I typed that last post, but i noticed a crap load of typos when you quoted me! I'm gonna blame it on the darn new nails... not used to all of this clickity clacking


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Eeek... I read the second paragraph you posted... I think a neutral approach to this should have been in order. I don't think we need to be bullies and control the world, but on the same note we don't need to be push overs. We as a nation should not allow a few peoples prison sentences control the world.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> LMFAO you're right on that one.... man I don't know where my mind was when I typed that last post, but i noticed a crap load of typos when you quoted me! I'm gonna blame it on the darn new nails... not used to all of this clickity clacking


No problem my friend. :rofl:


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I am curious as to what we gave up in return and if we are are going to be doing the same for the 3 American hikers that are being held in Iran right now. Quid pro quo is not always the way to do things.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Yeah I just feel like it's the action, not the credentials that make someone a terrorist. I guess everyone's customs are different, and I'm sure there are plenty of governments out there who think the US is full of terrorists.


I hear you. 
I know it's not right but when little piss ass countries like this challenge us like the North Koreans have I almost feel like using the special forces motto:










:curse: :rofl:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Coletrain said:


> I am curious as to what we gave up in return and if we are are going to be doing the same for the 3 American hikers that are being held in Iran right now. Quid pro quo is not always the way to do things.


I don't know my friend. One thing we did give up and that guy I mentioned on the radio touched on this, the North Korean people are going to be told by their lunatic leader that they are so powerful that they made the most powerful nation in the world bend to their demands. That is a powerful message to the people there who have been oppressed in communism all these many years. 
It's sad to say the least.
I know their leader is going to die real soon as he has pancreatic cancer. I just hope his son that takes over has a little better sense than his dad.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

you are right we did look weak at that point but i look at it this way we should have Hillary as president because that would put Bill back in the white house. that means 16 years of combined country leadership experience just going in. Well lets hope next time we get it right and the electoral college puts in the best person for the job.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

To play Devil's advocate, Bill Clinton did go in an unofficial capacity. He did not bear a message from Obama, and the journalists were employees of a company owned by Al Gore, and captured while working. So he did go as a very interested 3rd party I guess you could say. However, the government footed the bill for his trip, and gave the "mission" their blessing. In the end though, how can anyone see it as anything but an official government mission since he will always carry the title "Mr. President".


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> To play Devil's advocate, Bill Clinton did go in an unofficial capacity. He did not bear a message from Obama, and the journalists were employees of a company owned by Al Gore, and captured while working. So he did go as a very interested 3rd party I guess you could say. However, the government footed the bill for his trip, and gave the "mission" their blessing. In the end though, how can anyone see it as anything but an official government mission since he will always carry the title "Mr. President".


That is good point I was thinking that myself.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> you are right we did look weak at that point but i look at it this way we should have Hillary as president because that would put Bill back in the white house. that means 16 years of combined country leadership experience just going in. Well lets hope next time we get it right and the electoral college puts in the best person for the job.


Hillary as President? You are joking right? She tried to help out and the Koreans called her a " whiney schoolgirl" I hate that witch to tell you the truth and if you would do a little research you would see what a witch she was when she was the 1st lady. I hate to even refer to her as a "lady" as she is not.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Hillary as President? You are joking right? She tried to help out and the Koreans called her a " whiny schoolgirl" I hate that witch to tell you the truth and if you would do a little research you would see what a witch she was when she was the 1st lady. I hate to even refer to her as a "lady" as she is not.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it Korean culture that men are by far superior to women?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> To play Devil's advocate, Bill Clinton did go in an unofficial capacity. He did not bear a message from Obama, and the journalists were employees of a company owned by Al Gore, and captured while working. So he did go as a very interested 3rd party I guess you could say. However, the government footed the bill for his trip, and gave the "mission" their blessing. In the end though, how can anyone see it as anything but an official government mission since he will always carry the title "Mr. President".


I love that term, "unofficial capacity" as it implys that the Obama administration was not behind it. I say BS. :rofl:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it Korean culture that men are by far superior to women?


Yes and the same is true in the middle east which is why I think a woman President is not a good idea when these nations are so sexist.
In regards to Hillary's character I can tell you stories of how she sent out secret servicemen to buy her feminine napkins just to degrade them. I heard that from a former SS agent's mouth in an interview on the radio. She is pure evil IMHO


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Yes and the same is true in the middle east which is why I think a woman President is not a good idea when these nations are so sexist.


Absolutely... if a woman was running the show we would have alot more foreign affairs represented by other people than our actual leader. I guess it was true.. it didn't matter if you voted for Obama or Clinton because they are unison in the way they choose to deal with difficult situations.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Absolutely... if a woman was running the show we would have alot more foreign affairs represented by other people than our actual leader. I guess it was true.. it didn't matter if you voted for Obama or Clinton because they are unison in the way they choose to deal with difficult situations.


True. By the way I didn't vote for either and in the recent elections I voted for McCain as I wanted my Marine son to have a Commander in Chief with a clue, not a lawyer. My son agreed. But let's not go there as that is off topic.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I honestly didn't vote. I didn't feel that any of the candidates were really qualified for the job when it comes down to it.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I honestly didn't vote. I didn't feel that any of the candidates were really qualified for the job when it comes down to it.


True Shana. The last few elections have been a vote for the lesser of two evils IMHO. I do not share the moral viewpoints that the Dems propose so I vote for the Republican candidate as all others, as usual, have no chance of winning. 
Ron Paul or others would have been the best choice but unless you have the money for your campaign you will never win and that is what is wrong with this country.

I am voting for Ted Nugent next election as he shares my views to a T! :rofl:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> True Shana. The last few elections have been a vote for the lesser of two evils IMHO. I do not share the moral viewpoints that the Dems propose so I vote for the Republican candidate as all others, as usual, have no chance of winning.
> Ron Paul or others would have been the best choice but unless you have the money for your campaign you will never win and that is what is wrong with this country.
> 
> I am voting for Ted Nugent next election as he shares my views to a T! :rofl:


I think that might be for the good of the country... at least he can preform and entertain his way in and out of things!:rofl:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I think that might be for the good of the country... at least he can preform and entertain his way in and out of things!:rofl:


Yes! Can you see him at a press conference? "I would like to talk about the economy but first a little "Cat Scratch Fever" as he grabs his guitar and cranks the volume. :rofl:

I saw Ted many times in concert.


----------

